# Mac question...



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I've decided that I'm going to buy a mac book... But being a mac virgin... i have a question... leopard is going to come out on the 26th... as I'm sure you all know... should i buy a mac book now... and just get my free copy of leopard once it comes out... or... should i wait to buy the mac book when it has leopard preinstalled? 

basically... do OS upgrades go pretty smoothly on macs? i've never had an OS upgrade go too well on a PC... if i knew for sure i could get one preinstalled with leopard on the 26th, i would just wait... but from what i've been told.. they have to sell all of the ones with tiger first... before they start shipping with leopard...

any thoughts?


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Well, I've decided that I'm going to buy a mac book... But being a mac virgin... i have a question... leopard is going to come out on the 26th... as I'm sure you all know... should i buy a mac book now... and just get my free copy of leopard once it comes out... or... should i wait to buy the mac book when it has leopard preinstalled?
> 
> basically... do OS upgrades go pretty smoothly on macs? i've never had an OS upgrade go too well on a PC... if i knew for sure i could get one preinstalled with leopard on the 26th, i would just wait... but from what i've been told.. they have to sell all of the ones with tiger first... before they start shipping with leopard...
> 
> any thoughts?


Every Macbook sold after 6:00 PM ET on 10/26 will have Leopard installed. 
I would just wait a week and order Friday night.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pete4192 said:


> Every Macbook sold after 6:00 PM ET on 10/26 will have Leopard installed.
> I would just wait a week and order Friday night.


ohh... well.. i guess i'll do that then... when i called apple they said they didn't know when... guess that's CSR's for ya...

where did u get your info?


----------



## scubajbc (Jul 15, 2007)

If I were going to buy a macbook, I would buy one next Friday; You will get an upgrade for Leopard (for Free, I assume). That way, you can run Tiger now, and wait until you know Leopard has no issues with the software you want to run. Updates have gone very smooth for me in the past.

I am waiting until the Mac Pros come out before I jump in to Leopard.
My old G4 just doesn't cut it any more.

scubajbc


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah.. anyone that purchased a mac after 10/1 will get a free upgrade if i'm not mistaken...

i'm confused... aren't the mac book pros already out?

also... are there any new mac books on the horizon? or is the current model still a fairly new model?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> yeah.. anyone that purchased a mac after 10/1 will get a free upgrade if i'm not mistaken...
> 
> i'm confused... aren't the mac book pros already out?
> 
> also... are there any new mac books on the horizon? or is the current model still a fairly new model?


$9.95 http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/


----------



## sammiemo (Sep 22, 2007)

The upgrade process has always gone smoothly for me with the prior versions of OS X. In addtion, there have been compatibility issues with new versions that usually get worked out in the first few weeks. 

Particularly I've had issues in the past with Retrospect (backup software) and drivers for some newer HP printers. In those cases I had to wait on the manufacturers to release updates.


----------



## vlightjim (Sep 19, 2007)

If you purchase next Friday, each and every Mac will come with a copy of 10.5. It will not be installed on any of the store's current inventory. Pre-installed versions usually make it through the pipeline in a few weeks.

Like all new OS versions, there will be a few compatibility issues. In my experience running a business on Macs for 20 years, these are usually minor and temporary.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I would say buy it now and install Leopard yourself . According to Apple, the upgrade runs somewhat more than an hour. I doubt you will have problems on a new computer that hasn't yet been user customized.

You can go to the Apple site and watch the guided Leopard tour. They demonstrate the upgrade there. I don't worship at the Mac church but I like what I saw. I'll probably buy the Leopard family pack and install it on the three Macs I tend to.

For $200, that won't break the bank for a 3 machine upgrade and, like Rev Steve preaches, weather you buy OSX beginner edition or expert edition depends on the user's level of interest.

--- CHAS


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for all of the input guys.. i went ahead and took the plunge and got the mac... i love it! i can't believe i did't buy one of these years ago...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Which one did you get the MacBook or the MacBook Pro?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

One thing you will want to do when you upgrade to Leopard is the "archive and install" option. This will put a complete fresh install of Leopard and not upgrade your old Tiger system to Leopard. It will leave your old version on the hard drive (and rename it old system), and import all your settings from all your apps. You can then throw away your old system folder. You'll get a clean install and won't loose anything in the process. 

Definitely the best approach to upgrade a Mac.


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

hey, since i got a bunch of mac users here, anyone know alot about networking on a mac?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

We have 4 macs and 3 PC's on our home network.


blondago said:


> hey, since i got a bunch of mac users here, anyone know alot about networking on a mac?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I set up a Wi-Fi network for my brother. He has two Windows computers and a Powerbook. I haven't noticed any problems moving files between the three machines. I also set up a HP Inkjet printer with built in wireless. All three machines work fine with the network printer. Neat!

--- CHAS


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

alright, i'm trying to connect my g4 agp to a upnp device. I started out with eyeconnect. Everything seemed to work fine, but after about a half hour the message "mac server logged off" came across the screen. It took a couple days, and a bunch of resets later and i finally got it back. It did the same thing again. After messing around with that for a week, i tried Twonky. That worked right away, but again, after a half an hour the mac server logged off again. This time, all i have to do is reset the device to reestablish a connection and it always comes back, but only stays connected for a half an hour. Works flawlessly for that half an hour. Now here is the weird part. I was running Azureus one time when i reset the device. Under computers on the device, it listed the mac server and azureus. The mac server logged off after 30 mins, but azureus stayed connected for another 30 after that. How can an application on a network be connected when the server that the application is running on is logged off? Everything seems to be configured correctly. All devices are seeing and communicating with eachother, just won't maintain a connection. I have energy saver preferences turned off. My firewall is wide open, and have eye connect set to port 2170. I have all file sharing turned on, little snitch is disabled. Does anyone have any idea what i am missing? This is starting to drive me nuts. Does the fact that i'm running an older mac have anything to do with it? Its a g4 agp 500mhz, but upgraded to a dual 1.8 newertech processor, 500 watt atx powersupply, sonnet ultra ata 133 hard drive controller, ATI 9800 pro video card, plus many other meaningless add-ons. According to software update everything is up to date, except quicktime because i don't want to loose my QT pro key yet. Is there another piece of software i'm forgetting about that needs updated? I'm all out of ideas, i'd really appreciate anything anyone can throw at me. Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My first thought was to make sure the energy saver was put to "never" for put the computer to sleep and make sure that the box for "spin down the hard drives when possible" is unchecked.

what is your "upnp device"?


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> My first thought was to make sure the energy saver was put to "never" for put the computer to sleep and make sure that the box for "spin down the hard drives when possible" is unchecked.
> 
> what is your "upnp device"?


Thanks for the response. yup, all energysavers are turned off. I'm networked to the HR20-100. I know there is a thread for that topic specifically, but i seem to be the only one posting in there...lol. I must be missing something.....is there any networking software that i need to update maybe? Or maybe because i don't have gigabyte ethernet??? i'm just pulling at straws here


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Nothing Mac software that I can think of at the moment. Make sure you have the latest Mac OSX by runing the software update. Gigiabit switch would help if you were having problems streaming content. I don't have an HR-20, I am an E* type of guy so I am not up to speed on their network features really.

Please explain: Do you stream contnet from the HR20 to the Mac or vice versa or both?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

from the Mac to the HR20


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Which one did you get the MacBook or the MacBook Pro?


i got the black macbook... with the upgrade to 2gb ram/160gb hd... i didn't want the pro as it's a little bigger than i like...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> One thing you will want to do when you upgrade to Leopard is the "archive and install" option. This will put a complete fresh install of Leopard and not upgrade your old Tiger system to Leopard. It will leave your old version on the hard drive (and rename it old system), and import all your settings from all your apps. You can then throw away your old system folder. You'll get a clean install and won't loose anything in the process.
> 
> Definitely the best approach to upgrade a Mac.


thanks for the tip... i will definitely do this as i would much rather have a clean install rather than upgrade... i ordered my upgrade disk the other day so hopefully will have it on/near the 26th..


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> Nothing Mac software that I can think of at the moment. Make sure you have the latest Mac OSX by runing the software update. Gigiabit switch would help if you were having problems streaming content. I don't have an HR-20, I am an E* type of guy so I am not up to speed on their network features really.
> 
> Please explain: Do you stream contnet from the HR20 to the Mac or vice versa or both?


hey thanks mac.....yup. I stream from the mac to the hr20. Something keeps booting the connection after about a half hour. I don't think it's the hr20 cause nobody else seems to be having problems with it, and everyone seems to have much newer macs than i do. I heard of a ethernet problem with the sawtooths, but they said that was if you tried installing newer ethernet firmware, they said you have to keep using the firmware that came with it at the time....which i believe i am, unless it got updated itself somehow. I don't know where to check for it, and can't find any more info. Maybe my ethernet cable is too long, 25ft. I don't know.....any ideas? anyone? i got eyeconnect getting back to me on possible issues.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Disconnect issues have been reported with the windows platform as well. I haven't played music that long before. I will give it a try on my next day off to see if it drops after 30 or so minutes. 

I have about 50 or so feet of CAT5 running up through the attic to the TV room and do not have any problems. 328ft is the limit on CAT5.


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Disconnect issues have been reported with the windows platform as well. I haven't played music that long before. I will give it a try on my next day off to see if it drops after 30 or so minutes.
> 
> I have about 50 or so feet of CAT5 running up through the attic to the TV room and do not have any problems. 328ft is the limit on CAT5.


hey thanks machavez, i havn't seen any posts about so i figured i was the only one having problems.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

okay... so i ordered the upgrade disk last week... but can't find any info on when I should receive it... anyone have any idea?


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> okay... so i ordered the upgrade disk last week... but can't find any info on when I should receive it... anyone have any idea?


I received mine @ 9:30 this morning


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DufferEA said:


> I received mine @ 9:30 this morning


how did it come? snail mail?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

well.. i got an email at 5:01 this afternoon saying the software had been shipped out... and that i should expect it around the 30th...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> One thing you will want to do when you upgrade to Leopard is the "archive and install" option. This will put a complete fresh install of Leopard and not upgrade your old Tiger system to Leopard. It will leave your old version on the hard drive (and rename it old system), and import all your settings from all your apps. You can then throw away your old system folder. You'll get a clean install and won't loose anything in the process.
> 
> Definitely the best approach to upgrade a Mac.


wow... that could NOT have been any easier or gone any smoother... thank you very much for your suggestion...

btw... leopard is SUPER slick... blows vista away...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> wow... that could NOT have been any easier or gone any smoother... thank you very much for your suggestion...
> 
> btw... leopard is SUPER slick... blows vista away...


It does! I got mine yesterday took about 30 min to do achieve and install. Leopard is the slickest OS that Apple has had yet, IMO.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ok... i'm back with one more question for the mac users... 

what system maintenance utilities are you guys using? ie... defrag... spyware control... antivirus programs?

On my windows machines... for defrag I use Executive Software Diskeeper... for spyware I use Spybot Search and Destroy.. and for antivirus... I use the free AVG... none of which are compatible with macs...

so just wondering what the best ones out there were before I invested any money into them.. thanks in advance!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I havn't seen a Virus for a Mac in more than 8 years and even then it was sent from a PC in a Word doc. I use Norton AV but its like the Maytag repair guy, nothing much to do.

Don't need any maintenance utility either. No spyware worries either for Macs. Just do the "repair permissions" tab once a month or so (located in disc utilities) and you should be 100% good to go.

If you really just feel the need to spend $$$ on a piece of software, TechTool Pro is good but I havn't used it in 5 years. My Macs just work and I have 10 of them between work and home. Oh and I have a couple of PC's as well just for fun! :lol:



AirRocker said:


> ok... i'm back with one more question for the mac users...
> 
> what system maintenance utilities are you guys using? ie... defrag... spyware control... antivirus programs?
> 
> ...


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> ok... i'm back with one more question for the mac users...
> 
> what system maintenance utilities are you guys using? ie... defrag... spyware control... antivirus programs?
> 
> ...


spyware? antivirus? disk utility? this is a mac forum. I admit i did the same thing when i got a mac 10 years ago...i got norton, but after a couple months with no activity, i trashed it. I'm not saying it's not possible to get a virus, but it isn't a pc, you don't have to bog ur system down with all those kind of programs. Never had a glitch of any kind in the past 10 years. I do however run tech tool pro every couple months maybe just for the heck of it to defragment and repair permissions, but macs are real low maintenence. I'm actually going over to a friends house this weekend. He just got a mac a little ways back and says he has a virus, he can't open a couple mp3 files.......lol. Is the pc world that bad? i don't know, never used em much...and don't plan to.


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

actually correct me if i'm wrong fellow macheads......doesn't mac os automatically defragment when files are deleted? just a rumor i've heard....


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah there is an option for that in System Preferences.


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Yeah there is an option for that in System Preferences.


really? do you know where at? i've gone through a couple times


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Right now - if using Leopard - a word to the wise would be to not use any 3rd party disk utilities until they are verified compatible with Leopard.

I've still got Leopard sandboxed on another hard drive; putting through its paces. It's a nice operating system.

And, technically, a trojan virus was announced either today or yesterday but you'd have to be pretty stupid to actually infect your Mac with it.
http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/10/31/trojan/index.php


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

what what what???? no viruses or spyware?!? what is that like? i dunno if i can get used to that... :lol:

ok... so two of you mentioned TechTool Pro... what exactly does that do? 

I am running leopard... so thanks for the tip on that... i will make sure anything I load is compatible...

Thanks for all the tips guys! This forum is great!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

btw... i STILL can't get over how awesome OS X is!!! sooooo much better than XP or Vista!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

blondago said:


> actually correct me if i'm wrong fellow macheads......doesn't mac os automatically defragment when files are deleted? just a rumor i've heard....





DCSholtis said:


> Yeah there is an option for that in System Preferences.





blondago said:


> really? do you know where at? i've gone through a couple times


i also am not able to find this option


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Go into System Preferences>Security>File Vault. I think thats what you guys are searching for.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Go into System Preferences>Security>File Vault. I think thats what you guys are searching for.


hmm... that just looks like an encryption type thing... i was referring to a defragment tool...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Go to versiontrackers.com and search for one there. I'm not aware of one for a Mac. Yeah that thing I pointed out is for encryption but it also reclaims disk space should you delete big files. Keeps everything tidy.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Kind of off topic but this is for all those PC users who would love to buy a Mac but couldn't afford one. Didn't take long.

http://dailyapps.net/2007/10/hack-attack-install-leopard-on-your-pc-in-3-easy-steps/


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

http://www.micromat.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=83



AirRocker said:


> ok... so two of you mentioned TechTool Pro... what exactly does that do?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Anyone who goes to a porn site and downloads a "free" video player that "installs" with your permission on your computer deserves to be infected!



flexoffset said:


> And, technically, a trojan virus was announced either today or yesterday but you'd have to be pretty stupid to actually infect your Mac with it.
> http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/10/31/trojan/index.php


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> Anyone who goes to a porn site and downloads a "free" video player that "installs" with your permission on your computer deserves to be infected!


+1 ... that is a mistake you should only make 5 times or less!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> http://www.micromat.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=83


thank you sir...


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> hmm... that just looks like an encryption type thing... i was referring to a defragment tool...


tech tool pro is great......it does anything and everything. It scans, repairs, defragments, too many things to list. If you can, get a backup drive. I got a great cheapish one from macsales.com. They are by far the best place to deal with when buying anything mac....or just for advice. I got a 250 gig OWC external firewire....make sure it's firewire so you can boot from it.....i guess the newer macs can boot usb...just do your homework with that in mind. I make a full bootable backup every couple months.....boot from the external and run the full advanced suite in tech tool pro. I start it before i go to bed and it's finished by morning. Make sure to click the repair tabs in advanced so it will fix any permissions or anything else it finds. It prolly isn't really necessary to do but so many years, but i figure what the heck....doesn't really hurt either. It even detects when a HD is going bad before it displays any symptoms. I ignored the warning tech tool pro gave me cause i never had probs with the HD.....a couple weeks later, it was unrecognizable by the comp......go figure. Anyways.....just a helpful tip......maybe someone has a better idea? I havn't messed around with time machine yet....i'm keeping my bootable backup of 10.4 until i'm sure everything is working good. Trust me, its hard.....i'm dying to see what time machin is about......Does anyone know.....can you make a bootable backup with it? or would i have to partition the external for time machine.....then make a bootable backup to boot from?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for all of your tips blondago...

i'm far from an expert... but if i'm not mistaken... with time machine... it makes an image onto an external drive...


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> thanks for all of your tips blondago...
> 
> i'm far from an expert... but if i'm not mistaken... with time machine... it makes an image onto an external drive...


ok, i researched it and yes it does make an image, but it's more of a time machine archive. If something happens and you need to reinstall, you need to boot using the leopard install dvd, then open it with time machine. You can then restore your system. Kinda like having a pdf. doc but no viewer. That is def. pretty cool, but i'd rather make a bootable backup via Super Duper and be able to run my backup independantly from an external drive. You need to do this if you want to perform any first aid on your startup drive anyway. I guess you could make a virtual drive, but i've never gone that route. With time machine, it said that it would keep backing up your system until your drive runs out of space. I might try to partition my HD. Use 170 gigs worth for my backup, and keep the rest for time machine. 170 gigs, that sounds like alot on a startup drive.....man times have changed...lol.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

iDefrag is apparently pretty good at defragging hard drives on mac systems. 
I have been looking at it but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

One of the guys at Adobe has been tinkering with it in 10.4 ---- NOT 10.5 READY YET and apparently NOT WESTERN DIGITAL READY YET either ---

http://www.coriolis-systems.com/iDefrag.php


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice research... thanks for the findings!!

and also...



blondago said:


> 170 gigs, that sounds like alot on a startup drive.....man times have changed...lol.


i have one of these laying around... will this work?? :lol:


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> very nice research... thanks for the findings!!
> 
> and also...
> 
> i have one of these laying around... will this work?? :lol:


nice......does it have a firewire port??? lmao


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

can anyone send me their system profile that has eyeconnect working with a hr20-100? PLEASE!!!! I need to know what is diff. on my comp compared to someone who is connected. I'm tired of playing email tag with elgato. I emailed them my sys. profile 2 weeks ago and they havn't given me any help so far except for saying that the new eyeconnect for leopard is comming out soon......which actually came out that morning before they emailed me.....i'm going nuts over here.....i want mediashare.....ahhhhh


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

ok, i've about had it....i'm installing virtual pc. gonna see if i can get a network going with that, cause apparently the mac isn't gonna do it. Times like this make me think about buying a pc.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

blondago said:


> nice......does it have a firewire port??? lmao


nah.. just usb 1.0


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

blondago said:


> ok, i've about had it....i'm installing virtual pc. gonna see if i can get a network going with that, cause apparently the mac isn't gonna do it. Times like this make me think about buying a pc.


Got news for you Virtual PC wont run on Tiger OR Leopard. You should have Boot Camp already installed why not use that?!! If you don't want a dual boot situation try Fusion from VMware or Parallels. I know the Leopard version of Eye Connect works on a HR-700.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> Just do the "repair permissions" tab once a month or so (located in disc utilities) and you should be 100% good to go.


ok... i'm still trying to learn this mac stuff...

what exactly does "repair permissions" do? can someone put that in 'windows' terms for me? lol...

i just ran a "verify disk permissions"... and there were quite a few that said "ACL found but not expected on..." ... there were probably about 20 of those... and then one that said "Warning: SUID file"... i went ahead and ran repair... can someone explain those as well please....

and also under disk utilities.. there is a "verify disk" and "repair disk"... do those ever need to be run?

TIA!!


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Got news for you Virtual PC wont run on Tiger OR Leopard. You should have Boot Camp already installed why not use that?!! If you don't want a dual boot situation try Fusion from VMware or Parallels. I know the Leopard version of Eye Connect works on a HR-700.


i wish i could...not running an intel....PPC G4, dual 1.8 ghz newertech here. Virtual PC is my only option, aside from tapping into my kids college fund.


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

just wanted to let everyone know Tech Tool Pro 4.5.2 runs flawlessly in leopard. Actually, caught a failure in my original 27 gig HD....i'm not ignoring it this time.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

blondago said:


> i wish i could...not running an intel....PPC G4, dual 1.8 ghz newertech here. Virtual PC is my only option, aside from tapping into my kids college fund.


I just checked the MS VPC website and VPC 7 WOULD work for you. It doe not run on Intel Macs which I have. So you should be good to go.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

any ideas on post #60 ??


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> ok... i'm still trying to learn this mac stuff...
> 
> what exactly does "repair permissions" do? can someone put that in 'windows' terms for me? lol...
> 
> ...


http://www.macworld.com/2006/08/secrets/repairpermissions/index.php
What are permissions?

Every file and folder on a Mac OS X hard drive has a set of permissions-settings that determine which user(s) have access to each item, and exactly what that access is. For example, permissions dictate whether or not a particular user can open and edit a particular file. But permissions also determine which items the operating system-or specific parts of it-can access and modify, and which files are accessible by applications. (Brian Tanaka offers more details about various types of permissions in this excerpt from his Take Control of Permissions in Mac OS X ebook.)
What does repairing permissions do?

The Repair Disk Permissions function-the process that actually performs the task of repairing permissions-examines certain files and folders on your Mac's hard drive to see if their current permissions settings are what Mac OS X expects them to be; if discrepancies are found, the offending permissions are changed to match the expected settings.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I always repair permissions about once a month or just before I do a software upgrade of any type. It seems to keep things running smooooothe. 



AirRocker said:


> any ideas on post #60 ??


----------



## blondago (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone using virtual pc 7 in here?


----------

